# Mullet/ toupée: when will it grow out?!?



## Sarah J (Mar 22, 2017)

Friends: can we talk about Trudy's mullet right now? It's really intense. And I'm starting to worry that it will never go away. She'll be 1 year, 3 months in a few days. It's not obvious when she's dry (unless the fur on her back stands up.) . But it's crazy when she's wet. From what I hear, this is supposed to correct itself...? The first couple pics shows it quite well. The other pics are just for the cute/aww factor <3


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It might be bunching up in that area if she's cold or excited too....


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Perhaps she just a party in the front business in the back kind of gal?


----------



## Sarah J (Mar 22, 2017)

:laugh: To each her own? :shrug:


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Sarah J said:


> :laugh: To each her own? :shrug:


The fur around the neck area is also longer and thicker and grows in a slightly different direction than the rest of the body, so its more likely to stick out when wet. So some of what you're seeing might just be that. 

FWIW, My dog looked the same when she was around that age!


----------

